# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  Help Setting up ATA 186

## argi

Σήμερα έγινα κάτοχος Cisco ATA 186.

Ευλογες απορίες?
Υπάρχει setup tutorial για voip?
Αν όχι βαζουμε Η323 ή SIP? Ποιά η διαφορά?
Μπορεί κανείς να περνα και την PSTN μέσα απο το ΑΤΑ ώστε το ασύρματο που θα βάλω πάνω να απαντά και σε κανονικά τηλεφωνήματα?
Υπάρχουν έτοιμες ρυθμίσεις?
Υποθέτω ότι για να έχεις voip στο awmn πρέπει να εγγραφείς κάπου (φαντάζομαι στους gatekeepers???). Πως γίνεται αυτό? 

Περιμένω με ανυπομονησία απαντήσεις...

@rg!

----------


## eaggelidis

See inline .....

Ευλογες απορίες? 

welcome ...........

Υπάρχει setup tutorial για voip? 

RTFM -> Στα PDF θα βρείς τα πάντα,

Αν όχι βαζουμε Η323 ή SIP? Ποιά η διαφορά? 

H.323 client σε έναν gatekeeper -> standolne no other services

SIP, SCCP, MGCP -> client σε ένα τηλεφωνικό κέντρο <- ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ

Μπορεί κανείς να περνα και την PSTN μέσα απο το ΑΤΑ ώστε το ασύρματο που θα βάλω πάνω να απαντά και σε κανονικά τηλεφωνήματα? 

ΟΧΙ -> Η το ΑΤΑ παίζει το ρόλο του ΟΤΕ για αυτό και σου δίνει ρεύμα στα 2 μεσαία pins.

ΟΤΕ - ΟΤΕ δεν είναι μια δύνδεση που μπορεί να γίνει .

Χρειάζεσαι μια FXO κάρτα έτσι ώστε να συνδαίσεις το ΟΤΕ εκεί.

FXO κάρτες υπάρχουν για PC ή για router

Υπάρχουν έτοιμες ρυθμίσεις? 

??????????????????????????????/ 

Υποθέτω ότι για να έχεις voip στο awmn πρέπει να εγγραφείς κάπου (φαντάζομαι στους gatekeepers???). Πως γίνεται αυτό? 

ΑΠΛΑ, βρίσκεις ένα κοντινό σου gatekeeper και επικοινωνείς με τον κάτοχό του έτσι ώστε να σε βάλει μέσα.

Δες τα service στο http://www.awmn/services


H

----------


## eaggelidis

Και για να έχουμε μια μικρή εικόνα το πως είναι το config του :

http://<a href="http://10.19.140.10/.../dev</a><br />

----------


## eaggelidis

http://noc.spirosco.awmn/Gatekeepers/index.php

χρήσιμη σελίδα

----------


## andreas

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=157210#157210
Απο εκει και κατω πληροφοριες πως θα βρεις τα αρχεια

Αλλαγη λογισμικου στο ATA: ata-upgrade.pdf
Ρυθμισεις h323: ccmigration_09186a008020fd68.pdf




> Μπορεί κανείς να περνα και την PSTN μέσα απο το ΑΤΑ ώστε το ασύρματο που θα βάλω πάνω να απαντά και σε κανονικά τηλεφωνήματα?


Αυτο ψαχνω και εγω αλλα δεν βλεπω να γινεται.
Σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω/αγορασω ενα adaptoraki που απο 2 καλωδια θα βγαζει σε 1 και καθε φορα θα επιλεγει μονο μια γραμμη.  ::

----------


## andreas

Οταν καποιος χρησιμοποιει διαφορετικο gatekeeper δεν φαινεται το νουμερο του. Σωστα?

----------


## dti

> Μπορεί κανείς να περνα και την PSTN μέσα απο το ΑΤΑ ώστε το ασύρματο που θα βάλω πάνω να απαντά και σε κανονικά τηλεφωνήματα?
> 
> 
> Αυτο ψαχνω και εγω αλλα δεν βλεπω να γινεται.
> Σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω/αγορασω ενα adaptoraki που απο 2 καλωδια θα βγαζει σε 1 και καθε φορα θα επιλεγει μονο μια γραμμη.


Γίνεται ως εξής (έστω και όχι απόλυτα σωστά):

Αν το ασύρματό σου υποστηρίζει 2 γραμμές (όπως π.χ. το cybergenie που έχω εγώ) συνδέεις τη μία γραμμή στο ΑΤΑ και την άλλη κανονικά στο ISDN δίκτυο σε μια έξοδο του netmod (όπως εγώ) ή στο PSTN δίκτυο.
Δουλεύουν έτσι και οι 2 γραμμές για εισερχόμενες, αλλά τουλάχιστον στη δική μου περίπτωση συμβαίνει κάποιες φορές το εξής:
'Οταν δεχθώ ή κάνω κάποια voip κλήση μετά αν θέλω να καλέσω κάποιον αριθμό ΟΤΕ, δεν μου δίνει σήμα του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ, αν και θεωρητικά μπορώ να επιλέξω από τη συσκευή line1 ή line2. Με ένα reset στρώνει.
Ορισμένες φορές συμβαίνει και το αντίστροφο: όταν κάνω κάποια κλήση ΟΤΕ μετά δεν δουλεύει το voip αν δεν κάνω reset. 
Ενδεχομένως πάντως αυτό να οφείλεται και στο γεγονός οτι από το netmod μοιράζω τη σύνδεση και στις υπόλοιπες πρίζες του σπιτιού, έχοντας συνδέσει τη δεύτερη έξοδο του netmod με μία πρίζα που καταλήγει στην κεντρική πρίζα του σπιτιού.

----------


## argi

Με την βοήθεια του manual (ναι... ξέρω... RTFM!)... και των ρυθμίσεων του eaggelidis (ευχαριστώ πολύ...) πιστευω ότι κατάφερα να στήσω το ATA μου...

Τώρα πρέπει και να το δοκιμάσω...

Αν είναι κάποιος που έχει όρεξη για να παίξουμε give me a call (Ip 10.48.219.41 και νουμερο 31801)

Αν κάποιος δοκιμάσει και δεν παιζει παρακαλώ ας ρίξει ένα pm...

Περιμένω τηλέφωνο...

Thanks,

@rg!

----------


## Ernest0x

> Τώρα πρέπει και να το δοκιμάσω...


Αν έχεις δύο συσκευές τηλεφώνου δοκίμασε να τις συνδέσεις και τις δύο στο ATA σου και να πάρεις απ' την μία στην άλλη.  ::

----------


## argi

Ernest0x... αφοτου έγραψα το προηγούμενο Post μου ήρθε και μένα η ίδια ιδέα και δουλεύει...Thanks...

Ερώτηση...

Από το ΑΤΑ πως μπορώ να καλέσω απ' ευθειας ΙΡ έτσι ώστε πχ απο το τηλέφωνο να απαντήσει ένα netmeeting σε γνωστή ΙΡ?
Επισης ποιες πόρτες πρέπει να ανοιξει κανείς στο firewall για να περνα το h.323?

@rg!

----------


## lambrosk

> Επισης ποιες πόρτες πρέπει να ανοιξει κανείς στο firewall για να περνα το h.323?
> @rg!


Χα, δυστηχώς αρκετές γιατί χρησιμοποιεί range οπότε αυτό μάλλον θα γίνει κάπως αλλιώς...
Μάλλον θα πρέπει να το βάλεις πριν το firewall...

----------


## xaotikos

Από το manua του softphone SJphone



> SJphone™ uses the following ports: 
> Port Protocol Description 
> 1719 UDP H.323 Gatekeeper RAS port 
> 1720 TCP H.323 Call Signaling 
> 1812 UDP RADIUS server in SJphone
> 3478 UDP STUN service 
> 3479 UDP STUN service 
> 5002 TCP MLP protocol server 
> 5003 UDP Neighborhood service 
> ...


Δεν ξέρω από ΑΤΑ αλλά μπορείς να πειραματιστείς με αυτές αφού λογικά κάποιες είναι κοινές  ::

----------


## andreas

> Γίνεται ως εξής (έστω και όχι απόλυτα σωστά):
> 
> Αν το ασύρματό σου υποστηρίζει 2 γραμμές (όπως π.χ. το cybergenie που έχω εγώ) συνδέεις τη μία γραμμή στο ΑΤΑ και την άλλη κανονικά στο ISDN δίκτυο σε μια έξοδο του netmod (όπως εγώ) ή στο PSTN δίκτυο.
> Δουλεύουν έτσι και οι 2 γραμμές για εισερχόμενες, αλλά τουλάχιστον στη δική μου περίπτωση συμβαίνει κάποιες φορές το εξής:
> 'Οταν δεχθώ ή κάνω κάποια voip κλήση μετά αν θέλω να καλέσω κάποιον αριθμό ΟΤΕ, δεν μου δίνει σήμα του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ, αν και θεωρητικά μπορώ να επιλέξω από τη συσκευή line1 ή line2. Με ένα reset στρώνει.
> Ορισμένες φορές συμβαίνει και το αντίστροφο: όταν κάνω κάποια κλήση ΟΤΕ μετά δεν δουλεύει το voip αν δεν κάνω reset. 
> Ενδεχομένως πάντως αυτό να οφείλεται και στο γεγονός οτι από το netmod μοιράζω τη σύνδεση και στις υπόλοιπες πρίζες του σπιτιού, έχοντας συνδέσει τη δεύτερη έξοδο του netmod με μία πρίζα που καταλήγει στην κεντρική πρίζα του σπιτιού.


Το τηλέφωνο δεν υποστηριζει 2 γραμμες δυστυχως
Και εγω εχω γυρισει την 2η εξοδο του netgear στην κεντρικη μπριζα του σπιτιου.
Θα δοκιμάσω με ανταπτοράκι/μουφα πρωτα και μετα βλεπω

----------


## lambrosk

Επίσης σε όλα τα DECT ασύρματα (συνήθως υποστηρίζουν έως 4 βάσεις και έως 6 ακουστικά) αν έχεις ένα ακουστικο και 2 βάσεις συνδεδεμένες σε ξεχωριστή γραμμή την καθε μια επιλέγεις απο το ασύρματο ποια βάση θα χρησιμοποιήσεις και μιλάς ανάλογα ή με voip ή με Ποτέ.

----------


## eaggelidis

Πόρτες που πρέπει να ανοικτούν,

tcp 1720 -> ΑΤΑ
tcp 1721 -> Netmeeting 
udp 16384 - 32767

Στο netmeeting δηλώνεις gatekeeper και δίνεις έναν αριθμό και μετά είναι όλα εύκολα.

Η

----------


## argi

Ευχαριστώ τους πάντες για την βοήθεια και τις χρήσιμες συμβουλές...

Επόμενο βήμα... Να βάλω σε ένα άλλο Cisco ATA 186 το SIP...
Αν μπορεί κανείς να στείλει κανενα Link το configuration όπως αυτό που έστειλε πιο πάνω ο eaggelidis θα ήταν ιδιαιτέρως χρήσιμο...

Επίσης οποιαδήποτε tips είναι χρήσιμα...

Thanks,

@rg!

----------


## lambrosk

::

----------


## ted007

μπορει καποιος να παραθεσει ολη την σελιδα ATA186/dev 

κατι πρεπει να εχω πειραξει και δεν θελει να παιξει σωστα

thanks

----------


## eaggelidis

Τι θέλεις ακριβώς ?

το δικό μου το ΑΤΑ είναι το http://10.19.140.10/dev

H

----------


## ted007

τελικα το βρηκα.....

το προβλημα ποy ειχα ηταν οτι ενω γινοταν η κληση κανονικα
μετα δεν ακοθγα εγο απο το ΑΤΑ τιποτα ενω ο απεναντι με καποιο προγραμμα με ακουγε κανονικα

ψαχνωντας το SJ Phone βρήκα οτι πρεπει να *μην* εχεις επιλεγμενο το 

*Enable Early H.245*

αν ξερει καποιος καποιο τροπο να ενεργοποιηθει στο ΑΤΑ αυτο θα ηταν το καλυτερο .....

----------


## andreas

Για οσους το εχουν το τελευταιο SIP firmware  ::

----------


## Vigor

Μεταφέρθηκε by Vigor @ 22:00 Τετ 06 Σεπ 2006
Στην νεοδημιουργηθείσα Θ. Ενότητα 'VOIP Hardware Reviews'.

----------

